# Smoke from wildfires carries into Maine, NH, Vt.



## billski (May 26, 2012)

Smoke from wildfires carries into Maine, NH, Vt. 
May 26, 2012  

CARIBOU, Maine—The National Weather Service says smoke from wildfires in Canada is moving into Maine, New Hampshire and Vermont. 

The weather service says northwest winds were bringing smoke from  distant fires in Quebec and Ontario into northern New England on  Saturday afternoon. 

Officials say the most noticeable effect would be the smell of smoke  across parts of the region, especially in the mountains, but that the  smoky smell might be noticed along the Maine coast and southern New  Hampshire as well. 

Weather forecasters say the smoke should also result in reduced in visibility in some areas. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




_________________


----------



## Abubob (May 27, 2012)

Here we go again. :roll:

From May 26, 2010: http://bangordailynews.com/2012/05/26/news/aroostook/smoke-from-canadian-wildfires-to-filters-into-maine/

This from 2010 - 2010/06/01/Canada-wildfire-smoke-reaches-US


----------



## Angus (May 28, 2012)

coincidentally was thinking of the 2010 fires today. Hike Lafayette on Memorial Day '10 and thought all that smoke was coming from the campground in the nothch as I made my way up Falling Waters...you could really smell the fire smell. Today, I hiked N. and S. Hancock and noticed what I assumed to be haze and early morning clouds in distance and valleys but no fire smell.


----------



## Mapnut (Jun 1, 2012)

I don't remember how long ago it was, somewhere between 10 and 20 years ago, but there were fires in West Virginia that we could smell in Connecticut.  Anyone else remember that?


----------



## Johnskiismore (Jun 2, 2012)

Glad it wasn't like 2010, that was multiple days and man, it stunk!  Really really hazy heavy air.


----------



## bigbog (Jul 17, 2012)

Compared to the toxic elements that have been drifting into the NE from the 150' Ohio Valley smokestacks over the last 60yrs...with help from Washington and the beloved EPA, the smoke from fires is pretty insignificant...EDIT: although agree...smoke isn't healthy.   So much for keeping business from creating jobs....lol.  Would love to see Washington get tough and cut all smokestacks to ~20'.  Make the local communities feel, smell, and taste what they've been doing to far away places...


----------

